# where the people at?



## the_plattypus (Oct 2, 2011)

Where is the activity?

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, the Supersonic forum is a bit empty. >_>

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## imheroldman (Aug 23, 2011)

ACTIVITY
Here, don't know why I haven't been more active...
Taking a step here!


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Paranormal Activity?









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

have been wondering the same thing myself


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

The Inspire forum is also pretty much dead, sadly enough

Rootz should give us all new Galaxy Nexuses so that we can all have something to talk about lol


----------



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

wgeorgecook said:


> Rootz should give us all new Galaxy Nexuses so that we can all have something to talk about lol


I agree with this statement 142%


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

cr5315 said:


> I agree with this statement 142%


Your logic is flawed sir, you cannot agree more than 130% to anything related to Android phones.

Thank you,
The United Council On Percentages


----------



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

remicks said:


> Your logic is flawed sir, you cannot agree more than 130% to anything related to Android phones.
> 
> Thank you,
> The United Council On Percentages


The additional 12% was directed at having something to talk about.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

cr5315 said:


> The additional 12% was directed at having something to talk about.


We stand corrected and deeply apologize for the misunderstanding. On a side note, cheese wheels. That is all.

Thank you,
The United Council On Percentages And Wheels Of Cheese


----------



## scottspa74 (Nov 10, 2011)

In response to the United Council of Percentages, ....does 110% translate as 'fa realz' in any articular language? Or are intnl languages beyond purview of your respected organization?

Thank you
Sincerely, The International Standards Organization

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

scottspa74 said:


> In response to the United Council of Percentages, ....does 110% translate as 'fa realz' in any articular language? Or are intnl languages beyond purview of your respected organization?
> 
> Thank you
> Sincerely, The International Standards Organization
> ...


You must reach at least 123% to achieve a "fa realz" rank in the English language.

Sincerely,
The United Council On Percentages, Wheels Of Cheese And Ebonics As A Functioning Mathematical Language


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry been posting in the 3d and Shift forums, whats the 4g issues needing attention?


----------



## scottspa74 (Nov 10, 2011)

remicks said:


> You must reach at least 123% to achieve a "fa realz" rank in the English language.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The United Council On Percentages, Wheels Of Cheese And Ebonics As A Functioning Mathematical Language


Lol thanks


----------



## atyoung (Aug 4, 2011)

I get the feeling that it has more to do with what information is available here. I like this forum better, but have to refer to xda for links to things that are useful for the e4g there. The cream of the crop rom wise is here but we are missing all those utility type things that you need every day, as well as tweak guides, etc.


----------

